# Can anyone else feel themselves ovulate?



## burke-a-bee (Jan 8, 2005)

This may sound crazy or it might be common but can anyone else feel themselves ovulate? I swear I feel sore on one side right around the time I am ovulating. I never really watched the calendar before but now that I am trying to not get pregnant I am noticing that I can tell when I'm ovultating. Is this common?


----------



## Guava~Lush (Aug 9, 2003)

In fact its a common post. Many do feel it. I know I do. My breastss get very sensitive and I have period like cramping usually on one side. It's not an all day thing or anything, but I just pay attentions to the twinges, and with some loose charting, I know I'm ovulation.

Hope that helps!


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

I could swear I learned once that this is called Mittleschmurtz... or something like that. Anyone?

Found it!

Quote:

Finally, some women experience discomfort at the time of ovulation; the German word for "middle pain" (mettleschmertz) is attached to this observation. Most women experience this occasionally, and about 20% of women have such consistent discomfort that they can tell when they ovulate.


----------



## 2tadpoles (Aug 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burke-a-bee*
This may sound crazy or it might be common but can anyone else feel themselves ovulate?

Unfortunately. Mine is about a three day process. I get bloated and feel pressure like I'm constipated (only I'm not). Then when Ms. Ova decides to make her appearance, I get knife-like pains that last for several hours. It's enough to take my breath away. I have to take something for the pain or I can't move.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kama'aina mama*
I could swear I learned once that this is called Mittleschmurtz

Mittleschmirtz. It's German for "pain in the middle."


----------



## MilkyMcGee (Jan 30, 2005)

I have always been able to feel it, even back in high school when the last thing I was worried about was ovulating. :LOL

Now HERE'S a weird question/comment:
I post on another TTC board (the one I posted on when conceiving ds) and I swear that someone once made mention of your labia on the coinciding side of ovulation also swells with the lh surge....
anyone know if that one is true?


----------



## burke-a-bee (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks! Now my husband won't think I'm crazy when I walk in the room and announce " I AM OVULATING!!!!"


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

There was recently a long thread talking about this. When I'm not on BC pills, I also get a knife-like stabbing when I ovulate. What's also wierd is that if I forget my pill in the morning, I can always remember because my uterus reminds me by feeling empty and achy. I don't know exactly what this means (it's a low-dose pill, which obviously I"m very sensitive to) but it's certainly handy! I've been on the pill for 5 years, using no other BC pills, so obviously they work just fine even when I forget for half the day (or else one of us is infertile...)


----------



## Viriditas (Aug 30, 2004)

I get ovulatory pain (very localized and only in my left ovary so far-I'm only 3rd loooong cycle off the pill). But the weird thing is that I get it way before I actually ovulate! I've also had the twinges/pain in conjunction with the left side of my labia swelling (as Nicole mentioned). But again, this was at least a week before I ovulated. It might be that my body is gearing up to ovulate but then doesn't.

Maybe I shouldn't be posting stuff about my wacky cycles here. I'll just confuse everyone!







: I'm not sure if the pill has messed things up, or if my body is just naturally disfunctional (I was put on the pill less than 2 years after I started menstruating, so I have no idea if my body would have normalized naturally







: ).

Anyway, enough rambling for me. Just wanted to say I've felt it too, and I've also experienced the labia swelling thingy.









Amy


----------



## hopeful130 (Nov 4, 2004)

I always thought I knew exactly when I was ovulating because of the pain in my right side every month. Now that I'm getting monitored, turns out what I am feeling is the follicles growing on my ovaries. As they get bigger you can really feel them. Sometimes it takes a week before ovulation actually occurs. I actually was growing follicles but wasn't surging on my own so had the hcg shot. It's kind of interesting to know that now. Even when I was temping it was saying I was ovulating on day 11 but I wasn't until day 14.
The female body is such a weird and mysterious thang......


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Yep, no question about it...I feel when I ovulate.


----------

